# Home Made Shur Toss Type Winger



## Rusty Champion (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is my homemade launcher. I didn't have the patience to design one as fancy as some of those but mine works just fine. I got $50 in the pulleys,rubberhose, and mesh pad
2" square tubing was lying around the house
Used an old PSE bow release 
$150 for the DT Systems electronics
I used DT systems because I already had the box.


----------



## Joel907 (Aug 17, 2012)

Did the DT come with remote.


----------



## Rusty Champion (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought the DT box launcher first. It came with the receiver/servo and transmitter. I ordered the new receiver/servo as an add-on unit and I programmed it to the box launcher remote (it will hold up to 15 or 16). You can buy the receiver and transmitter as a combo though.


----------



## Joel907 (Aug 17, 2012)

What keeps the mono leg from folding up
when you have it cocked.


----------



## ethanpippitt (Apr 20, 2012)

How far will throw a duck


----------



## Rusty Champion (Feb 13, 2012)

The problem I found with this design is once you try to throw heavier things like wet ducks and such the launcher is prone to throw more lateral launches as opposed to high arc throws. You can't get enough tension on the rubber to get a high arc throw without having the winger either fold up or have the duck hit that bottom cross-bar. Ducks probably launch beat at 20 yards with a 15' tall arc. It will throw them farther, just no height on the arc. It will throw a 2" bumper a country mile though.


----------

